# how could I have a colorfull terminal ?



## rtsiresy (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi ,
so just as it says above: how can I have a colorfull terminal in freeBSD ... without a desktop env ...


----------



## Minbari (Mar 18, 2019)

You need to add your colors in /boot/loader.conf 

 eg.

```
kern.vt.color.0.rgb="#002831"
.............................
kern.vt.color.14.rgb="#819090"
kern.vt.color.15.rgb="#ffffff"
```
 or you could play with /usr/src/sys/dev/vt/colors/vt_termcolors.c, but the second method require kernel compilation.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

rtsiresy said:


> Hi ,
> so just as it says above: how can I have a colorfull terminal in freeBSD ... without a desktop env ...




```
export TERM=xterm-256color
```
(if you are displaying it in a X-terminal, otherwise see what your system supports in directory `/usr/share/lib/terminfo`)
And then follow the instructions from this page: https://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting


----------



## Minbari (Mar 21, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> ```
> export TERM=xterm-256color
> ```
> (if you are displaying it in a X-terminal, otherwise see what your system supports in directory `/usr/share/lib/terminfo`)
> And then follow the instructions from this page: https://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting





> ... without a desktop env ...


Says all! He want to change the colors in FreeBSD console (terminal).

OP here you can find some color schemes for vt().


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

Could you try TERM=vt100
?


----------



## aragats (Mar 21, 2019)

rtsiresy said:


> ... without a desktop env ...





Minbari said:


> Says all! He want to change the colors in FreeBSD console (terminal).


I wouldn't assume that: No desktop environment ≠ No X.


----------

